# Lockdown- but out in the MoHo



## yeoblade (Feb 5, 2021)

As I'm travelling around the S.West for work maintaining water treatment plants I see on average most days three motorhomes, generally with a couple in it.
Each time I try to think why their journey is essential, it is unlikely that these large motorhomes are the only means of transport so other than maybe attending a far away funeral/sick  or working away I'm stuck for a legit excuse. I saw one overnighting the other night in  local POI !
As MOT, servicing, hab checks and repairs are all non essential.

Update: just seen on the news this minute  LD3 compliance is only 57%  - that will be the answer then


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 5, 2021)

Most mornings on the way to work I see at least two.  Btw I work in isolation with Anita.  I don’t even go shopping, just sit in the van and watch the family outings to the supermarket!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2021)

If you want to take the kids to a beach or park for exercise then the van with a loo is very important, me also as im in it every 10 mins.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 6, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> As I'm travelling around the S.West for work maintaining water treatment plants I see on average most days three motorhomes, generally with a couple in it.
> Each time I try to think why their journey is essential, it is unlikely that these large motorhomes are the only means of transport so other than maybe attending a far away funeral/sick  or working away I'm stuck for a legit excuse. I saw one overnighting the other night in  local POI !
> As MOT, servicing, hab checks and repairs are all non essential.
> 
> Update: just seen on the news this minute  LD3 compliance is only 57%  - that will be the answer then



I doubt most journies are essential, MOT maybe, if full timing and not on a site. I make occasional car journies to Son, D-I-L and gkids about 15mins, we are allowed as a bubble, on that journey I have seen what must be a livaboard parked for months in the same spot. At some point they must move for fuel and the usual moho stuff.
Not condoning what you have seen but some may have legitimate reasons for moving.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 6, 2021)

Last week we had to drive over to Fleetwood from Preston to pick an item up from Toolstation.

We had no choice as we needed it straight away and that was the closest and only one in stock anywhere around here.

We couldn`t believe the amount of traffic on the roads and coming back home via Cleveleys, Blackpool and Lytham St. Annes.

We saw over a dozen motorhomes out and about, all of them had at least couples in them and 2 of them had kids in them as well.

A group of 3 motorhomes ( quite probably together ) turned off the main road towards the aire at Lytham St. Annes.

All in the round trip is just over 50 miles and we never saw 1 police vehicle in all that journey.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 6, 2021)

I am still working driving for a living and doing many hundred miles per day, and as already mentioned I very rarely see any police about,
But I see very few motorhomes on the road, and although there is plenty traffic on the roads, I would say 90% of it is trucks and vans


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> As I'm travelling around the S.West for work maintaining water treatment plants I see on average most days three motorhomes, generally with a couple in it.
> Each time I try to think why their journey is essential, it is unlikely that these large motorhomes are the only means of transport so other than maybe attending a far away funeral/sick  or working away I'm stuck for a legit excuse. I saw one overnighting the other night in  local POI !
> As MOT, servicing, hab checks and repairs are all non essential.
> 
> Update: just seen on the news this minute  LD3 compliance is only 57%  - that will be the answer then


Hey yeoblade,
I’m a Full Time Livaboard, My Motorhome IS my ONLY transport. Been traveling a fair bit in Boxy throughout this Covid affair, For reasons like Shopping, Responsible Black, Grey & General Waste disposal (as it would be a bad day for Public health & Fly tipping otherwise). & Work with emails of engagement in place prior to making trip that has taken me all over the UK. So I might have been one of the Motorhomes you mentioned , in 10 days time I’m also off again for a short local trip to get MOT done, so I can Tax Boxy, Then the Habitation Check soon after. I want to know that My Vehicle & My Home is Roadworthy, Legal BUT ABOVE ALL SAFE for me to travel on the roads in order to get me to where I’m going to then conduct my business.
I am also prepared to argue the thought process of trying to be a responsible heavy vehicle user of 5000kg & being seen to do what ‘I’ think needs to be done in respects of meeting government parameters to help protect other road users in law if I have too.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 6, 2021)

Are campsites still open and accepting bookings? If so, you can’t blame people for taking advantage. But, the message from the government is “stay at home” which to me, means stop travelling around, whatever means of transport you chose. 
I know some people full time in their vans, but doesn’t that mean they should stop travelling around too? The virus only spreads by contact between people and even if you think you are isolating in your motorhome, you could still be spreading the virus, even though you have no symptoms. 
Of course, essential travel, if really essential, should be allowed, but everybody seems to think they are abiding by the rules, but as the virus spreads, some of them obviously aren’t.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Are campsites still open and accepting bookings? If so, you can’t blame people for taking advantage. But, the message from the government is “stay at home” which to me, means stop travelling around, whatever means of transport you chose.
> I know some people full time in their vans, but doesn’t that mean they should stop travelling around too? The virus only spreads by contact between people and even if you think you are isolating in your motorhome, you could still be spreading the virus, even though you have no symptoms.
> Of course, essential travel, if really essential, should be allowed, but everybody seems to think they are abiding by the rules, but as the virus spreads, some of them obviously aren’t.


Maybe that’s a post for the cv thread as well s Napster , & on your thought process then maybe EVERYTHING including Supermarkets & Fuel Garages, General stores etc should shut . Let alone the Public Health & Fly tipping that would be inevitable if Full Time Livaboards should stay put & or stop traveling too as you suggested & I actually Address in my previous post.
To my knowledge NO camp sites are NOT open to the General Public for Leisure reasons, BUT ‘SOME’ ARE definitely open for Old, Venerable, & Key Workers occupation, & That still means ‘Staffing’ - The On Site Training for ‘Wardens’ has to be done to specific sites, to then ensure Public Welfare, Security & General or Emergency Maintenance of such places must be in place.
On Farms Livestock has to be kept, Parameter Fencing, Drainage & General Land & Building Management has to be done, THATS what I do & that WORK & my client base takes me all over the UK & I have to be actually THERE to do it.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Maybe that’s a post for the cv thread as well s Napster , & on your thought process then maybe EVERYTHING including Supermarkets & Fuel Garages, General stores etc should shut .
> To my knowledge NO camp sites are NOT open to the General Public for Leisure reasons, BUT ‘SOME’ ARE definitely open for Old, Venerable, & Key Workers occupation, & That still means ‘Staffing’ for Public Welfare, Security & General or Emergency Maintenance of such places must be in place. On Farms Livestock, Parameter Fencing, Drainage & General Land & Building Management has to be done THATS what I do & THAT WORK & my client base takes me all over the UK & I have to be actually THERE to do it.


I think you have taken my post out of context. 
All you have mentioned is classed as essential, so is shopping for essential goods and provision for people without bricks and mortar homes to stay. I didn’t say anything about closing anywhere that provides these, nor did I mention stopping anyone working or travelling for work if it is essential. 
What I was concerned with is those travelling around for no good reason.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

Absolutely no offence or argument.
It’s a good debate subject & sometimes the written word comes across wrong doesn’t it


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

I have spent nothing on diesel since December 24 and I have driven only 42miles for shopping. I totally agree with snapster. When you think back to the first lockdown empty roads a cyclists paradise, not this time. I posted some photos earlier this week from a hill we can do walking from home. Well during that day we met people from Dumbarton around 20 miles away, and a couple from Stirling 25 miles away. Not on in these times.

But it’s good to see good open debate on here, credit to posters.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

For the purposes of THIS thread it's kinda aimed more at Motorhomes & their use of on the road. Not the amazing amount of Livaboard so say ‘Stealth’ vehicles & other similar wheeled homes per say.
Just wanted to throw in some balance to possible reasons for Motorhomes to be out on the roads too .


----------



## n brown (Feb 6, 2021)

if i need to go anywhere [ shops, walks, hospital etc ] i'd rather take the camper as it contains a toilet and heating .


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> For the purposes of THIS thread it's kinda aimed more at Motorhomes & their use of on the road. Not the amazing amount of Livaboard so say ‘Stealth’ vehicles & other similar wheeled homes per say.
> Just wanted to throw in some balance to possible reasons for Motorhomes to be out on the roads too .



Yes the OP did highlight Motorhomes only, which was wrong in my honest opinion.
The sheer volume of traffic on the road cannot be justified as essentIal. 
But heading out in a Motorhome for a break whilst hundreds are dying every day, and our nhs is struggling just does not look or feel right. Obviously if you have a good reason for doing so like an MOT then that’s essential. Also I don’t think it looks as bad if travelling in a camper if that’s essential. But mohos like mine just look wrong on the road right now.
Obviously  full timers are a seperate issue.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

I think the nation is getting obsessed with this essential/non essential nonsense.

The obsessing - correct me if I'm wrong - seems to come from the percentage of the nation that is stuck at home and not having to be out and about working.

Folk are apparently stir crazy, and therefore way too quick off the mark in (often unjustified) judgements of who should be doing what, imho.
Too much time on your hands to dwell on stuff you can do nowt about!   

Patience and tolerance required, not finger pointing and travel envy - especially when you have absolutely no idea why someone is out and about in a camper, or in any other type of vehicle for that matter.

After all, the majority of us are now all going about being good citizens and getting our jabs when called up.
Which means there is a massive light at the end of the tunnel for *everyone*.

Rant over


----------



## Debroos (Feb 6, 2021)

We, too, also use the van sometimes instead of the car to go shopping in order to give it some exercise!
Today we will take it, instead of the car, when we go for a walk. This is within 2 miles of our house and will give the van an outing and allw us to make a cuppa and enjoy the view for a bit before we go back inside the house for the rest of the day.
I can't see that any of that breaks the rules....so hopefully the other vans that are out are doing similar.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Debroos said:


> I can't see that any of that breaks the rules....so hopefully the other vans that are out are doing similar.



This pandemic has turned us into a nation of mega curtain twitchers and finger pointers.
Almost worth turning some of the bickering that goes on into a TV soap, Debroos!  

If some vans aren't sticking to the 'rules', then that's up to them.
If they get caught and fined, all well and good. If they don't no one will be any the wiser.
Not like the occupants of said vans are notorious for going round spitting on the emergency services!

In the big scheme of things there are way more terrible things going on in the world that we should bother about.
Keeping things in proportion is important, and a lot of these arguments are making too many mountains out of molehills.


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

I think the amount of traffic on the roads also will be different from first lockdown. As anyone who cannot work from home is allowed to work even if non essential. Many employers will not furlough their staff ( for lots of reasons, I am sure) and their staff have to be on the roads or not get paid. If I was in UK, I could well be driving in my van to Kent in order to look after one or all of  three vulnerable family members. I would have to sleep in it too, I would hope that most people would assume there was a good reason for being out, rather than make ill informed judgements? I know some flout the rules but imho most people are responsible and have reason. Maybe we should put a big sign on the van explaining reason for driving? It is a shame there aren't more checks but be kind!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m of the firm & very comfortable reasoning that I’m traveling for my own reasons that I will be happy to ‘Discuss & or Defend’ is Stopped by the powers that be. Although happy to generally Chat & Debate the above,  I don’t actually put too much thought into what others are out on the road for or what they may think about why I’m out & about.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

I have seen very few motorhomes, but then I have not done much travelling recently.
I am sure that the vast majority of us have done our bit, not least because most of us would fall into the more vulnerable category if catching covid.

But at the risk of being accused of being obsessive, a curtain twister, or because I don't work anymore, I simply feel that this lockdown is not being taken serious enough by some. And sadly the results of this attitude have created an illusion of normality, and a more relaxed attitude towards covid, and currently 111,000 deaths and counting. Also I can think of nothing else more important than this going on in the world right now.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

You’re view is absolutely as relevant as anybody else’s Fisherman .
But as far as this thread goes it would be very difficult I imagine to put a proportional amount of deaths suggested in the figure you quoted that is solely then Attributed to JUST the people that are driving Motorhomes, not Vans, Cars, Bikes, Motorbikes, Busses let alone the smaller proportion OF those that have NO real good reason or are just blatantly flouting the Rules, Law or Ethics
Again I suggest that would be a good post for the CV thread to bound those figures around


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> You’re view is absolutely as relevant as anybody else’s Fisherman .
> But as far as this thread goes it would be very difficult I imagine to put a proportional amount of the figure you quoted to JUST the people that are driving Motorhomes, let alone the smaller proportion OF those that have NO real good reason or are just blatantly flouting the Rules, Law or Ethics



NZ, I have agreed with you already, that in my honest opinion the OP was wrong in only highlighting motorhomes.
I have seen hardly any, I go days without seeing one.
But the levels of car driving is just about back to normal up here in Glasgow.
I have nothing against anyone taking their motorhome shopping, but I personally would not do it.
For me as usual our community can hold its head up high. But there are far to many who can't.


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

The trouble is, that by saying "some" are not taking it seriously, ignores that the majority are. Anyone with an "illusion of normality" is seriously delusional, but there _are_ deluded people out there. On this forum, I think we are preaching to the converted?


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

REC said:


> The trouble is, that by saying "some" are not taking it seriously, ignores that the majority are. Anyone with an "illusion of normality" is seriously delusional, but there _are_ deluded people out there. On this forum, I think we are preaching to the converted?



The volumes of traffic were I live are at least 90% normal, and I am not exaggerating here.
So to be perfectly frank, I don't know if the majority are taking this serious enough.

I gave two examples of folk travelling 20 and 25 miles each way to go hillwalking.
Sorry but thats really not on in the current crisis.
I honestly believe that WE are pretty much faultless here.
But far too many have not followed the rules, and people have died because of this.
Also and finally, I think I am right in saying that per capita the UK has had more deaths from covid so far than any other country in the world.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I have seen very few motorhomes, but then I have not done much travelling recently.
> I am sure that the vast majority of us have done our bit, not least because most of us would fall into the more vulnerable category if catching covid.
> 
> But at the risk of being accused of being obsessive, a curtain twister, or because I don't work anymore,* I simply feel that this lockdown is not being taken serious enough by some.* And sadly the results of this attitude have created an illusion of normality, and a more relaxed attitude towards covid, and currently 111,000 deaths and counting.



No it isn't, but what I'm trying to say - not very well, I admit - is ....
There is very little we can do about individual behaviour outside of our immediate environment, so there is no point in worrying about what other people may or may not be up to.

Dwelling on such things, or getting upset and agitated about something you *have no control over* will drain emotional energy and is ultimately no good for your health.

Concentrate on what you do have control over - that is basically looking after you and yours and getting vaccines sorted out.
The rest is out of our hands, we just need to sit tight and keep staying safe.

There is nothing living under the sun that lasts forever, and that includes this virus.
We may be out of house arrest sooner than you think


----------



## 2cv (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No it isn't, but what I'm trying to say - not very well, I admit - is ....
> There is very little we can do about individual behaviour outside of our immediate environment, so there is no point in worrying about what other people may or may not be up to.
> 
> Dwelling on such things, or getting upset and agitated about something you *have no control over* will drain emotional energy and is ultimately no good for your health.
> ...



I agree with what you say there. I can’t help being a bit disappointed though that some have an attitude of  doing whatever they personally fancy and finding excuses to so behave which if everyone did the same would mean prevention measures would fail totally.
I will now go and concentrate on what I have control over, staying at home as requested.


----------



## Debroos (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This pandemic has turned us into a nation of mega curtain twitchers and finger pointers.
> Almost worth turning some of the bickering that goes on into a TV soap, Debroos!
> 
> If some vans aren't sticking to the 'rules', then that's up to them.
> ...



Wow, that has to be the thought of the week! A soap about wildcampers!
What should it be called?


----------



## 2cv (Feb 6, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Wow, that has to be the thought of the week! A soap about wildcampers!
> What should it be called?



Got to be Take the High Road.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

Last of the wildcampers wine


----------



## REC (Feb 6, 2021)

And the parting shot at the end of a cliffhanger episode would be the face at the side window of the motor Home rather than the taxi, in eastenders. At least we would have reason to be in the launderette!


----------



## caledonia (Feb 6, 2021)

I travel to Edinburgh from Stirling once a week in my camper. It’s to care for a close family friend who has dementia and her son who has learning difficulties. I would say the roads are definitely quieter but not as quiet as the first lockdown. We have never seen or heard of police checking any vehicles.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 6, 2021)

The police have been checking vehicles in the Tinto Hill carpark.  They handed out a few fines.  The numbers coming here seem to have calmed down a bit.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah, have to say they have had a VCP not far from me on the A40 between Brecon & Abergavenny.
I’ve been through it once towards Abergavenny didn’t stop me though on that occasion.


----------



## n brown (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No it isn't, but what I'm trying to say - not very well, I admit - is ....
> There is very little we can do about individual behaviour outside of our immediate environment, so there is no point in worrying about what other people may or may not be up to.
> 
> Dwelling on such things, or getting upset and agitated about something you *have no control over* will drain emotional energy and is ultimately no good for your health.
> ...


or ,as i always tell my kids , 'don't sweat the small stuff '


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Wow, that has to be the thought of the week! A soap about wildcampers!
> What should it be called?



TBF, I wasn't limiting it to this forum, but referring to the population as a whole.

I find the bickering that is going on generally, and across all media, pretty wearisome.

Hmm, now... where was I with that Wellerman rip off... ?


----------



## Bigshug (Feb 6, 2021)

It has to be called  Motorhome and Away


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 6, 2021)

I only started the post referring to MoHo's, @Fisherman  as they are so easily identifiable, less likely to be a Sales Rep, and we will get the sh1t for not conforming. I know, without doubt that it isn't just motorhomers that are flouting LD3. Let alone dumping grey waste in the wrong place!
Thanks N. Zombie for another legit reason  and of course the others who, have (or not), maybe in their opinion a legit reason . thought  it was simple 'Stay at Home'
However, I am still going to try and guess the whys and wherefores of the next MoHo I pass though (and be a tad jealous)


----------



## Tookey (Feb 6, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> I only started the post referring to MoHo's, @Fisherman  as they are so easily identifiable, less likely to be a Sales Rep, and we will get the sh1t for not conforming. I know, without doubt that it isn't just motorhomers that are flouting LD3. Let alone dumping grey waste in the wrong place!
> Thanks N. Zombie for another legit reason  and of course the others who, have (or not), maybe in their opinion a legit reason . thought  it was simple 'Stay at Home'
> However, I am still going to try and guess the whys and wherefores of the next MoHo I pass though (and be a tad jealous)


If its ours on the M65 then its wifey driving to the office for her monthly visit, one knocking about in Accrington is a receptionist at a Health Centre, it's her only vehicle, not very exciting, sorry


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## jann (Feb 7, 2021)

Apart from a vintage motorcycle our motorhome is our only form of transport. Once we had both finished work it seemed a waste of money to tax, insure and maintain two vehicles. I'm sure we aren't the only ones.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Feb 7, 2021)

I just wish I could be as perfect as some of you


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 7, 2021)

gipsy_jo said:


> I just wish I could be as perfect as some of you


It takes effort but it does get easier


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

gipsy_jo said:


> I just wish I could be as perfect as some of you



Well said. 
The phrase 'sanctimonious' comes to mind many a time...


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2021)

gipsy_jo said:


> I just wish I could be as perfect as some of you



I used to be vain but now I'm perfect.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 7, 2021)

Debroos said:


> We, too, also use the van sometimes instead of the car to go shopping in order to give it some exercise!
> Today we will take it, instead of the car, when we go for a walk. This is within 2 miles of our house and will give the van an outing and allw us to make a cuppa and enjoy the view for a bit before we go back inside the house for the rest of the day.
> I can't see that any of that breaks the rules....so hopefully the other vans that are out are doing similar.


what is the dif-ar-on-ce, be tween a 2ltr and a 2.3 ltr. it would a pier. one has a bed and a toilet, well its in your pants.its a load of c--p to me. stay cool, ok.pj.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2021)

Police have no power to arrest or fine people as proved here last week when 500 people turned up at a memorial to a shooting outside a bookmakers, police arrested some and now are under investigation for doing so, the thing is if stopped say nowt as police have to have proof of an offense, which is impossible unless you squeek.


----------



## Pedalman (Feb 8, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Are campsites still open and accepting bookings? If so, you can’t blame people for taking advantage. But, the message from the government is “stay at home” which to me, means stop travelling around, whatever means of transport you chose.
> I know some people full time in their vans, but doesn’t that mean they should stop travelling around too? The virus only spreads by contact between people and even if you think you are isolating in your motorhome, you could still be spreading the virus, even though you have no symptoms.
> Of course, essential travel, if really essential, should be allowed, but everybody seems to think they are abiding by the rules, but as the virus spreads, some of them obviously aren’t.



I see medium to large MOHOs all the time along the Solway Firth, some with bikes on the back !!  I can't believe the police will not stop them if the are seen.


----------



## ricc (Feb 8, 2021)

We've had this virus over a year now,.  Were not in the middle ages where people rarely left their home parish.  Society relies on transport....from supermarket trucks to amazon couriers... maybe the few hermits sanitizing every delivery haven't been exposed to the virus, unless it blew in on the wind when they opened the door, but the rest of us saw it and shrugged it off when we went to the supermarket a year ago.

We've all got to make our own informed decisions and do what we feel is right given our own personal circumstances.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2021)

ricc said:


> We've had this virus over a year now,.  Were not in the middle ages where people rarely left their home parish.  Society relies on transport....from supermarket trucks to amazon couriers... maybe the few hermits sanitizing every delivery haven't been exposed to the virus, unless it blew in on the wind when they opened the door, but the rest of us saw it and shrugged it off when we went to the supermarket a year ago.
> 
> We've all got to make our own informed decisions and do what we feel is right given our own personal circumstances.



I think that if everyone took that attitude then the hospitals would have been overwhelmed long ago. Fortunately the majority take the outcome for society in general into account and follow the rules, not risking others lives by unnecessary travel and activity.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Sometimes you just despair.
Whilst hundreds are dying every day, our NHS is on its knees,  and we are living in the country which per capita has lost more to Covid than anywhere else, apparently we have shrugged it off and we should all be left to make our own decisions to meet our personal circumstances.

A recipe for disaster.

The thought of heading out in my big white box possibly spreading Covid, has no appeal whatsoever. When it’s safe to get back out again I will be out there with everyone else. But that won’t be a personal or an informed decision taken by me, it will be taken by our government. Yes they have erred, but they are far better informed than I will ever be.

Stay safe, and think of others much less fortunate than ourselves.

Rant over. Apologies


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Sometimes you just despair.
> Whilst hundreds are dying every day, our NHS is on its knees,  and we are living in the country which per capita has lost more to Covid than anywhere else, apparently we have shrugged it off and we should all be left to make our own decisions to meet our personal circumstances.
> 
> A recipe for disaster.
> ...


How would you spread covid if out in your van, unless you get out and hug folk then it will not happen, you can get out and go for a walk but keep away from others, believe it or not hospitals spread the bug much more than you may think, which is I suppose better to stay off roads and not have a accident and end up in an emergency ward, its a hard choice, exercise or hide under the sofa.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 8, 2021)

Years ago before vaccines were even thought about, diseases and plagues were rampant and they ran their course and society recovered.
So, how did society recover and these plagues die out? Because people eventually realised that the disease spread from one to another and they understood that some form of quarantine worked to reduce the spread. Eventually good old fashioned social responsibility won the day, and nowhere was more socially responsible than a little village up North called Eyam in 1665
The quickly realised how the disease spread and the whole village quarantined itself till the plaque had died out.
They lost half the population but it didn’t spread.
It’s a shame now that some people have forgotten that it’s not just about them and still think they should be allowed to do as they like just because they are bored by staying home.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> *How would you spread covid if out in your van, *unless you get out and hug folk then it will not happen, you can get out and go for a walk but keep away from others, believe it or not hospitals spread the bug much more than you may think, which is I suppose better to stay off roads and not have a accident and end up in an emergency ward, its a hard choice, exercise or hide under the sofa.



You could spread it in the event of a breakdown or accident. Individually the risk is perhaps low, but spread would inevitably occur if everyone did it. Using the van for a short journey to a place to exercise is within the rules. Certainly hospitals do spread the virus, but the question being considered here is the selfish use of a motorhome for a none essential journey. Fortunately the vast majority comply.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> How would you spread covid if out in your van, unless you get out and hug folk then it will not happen, you can get out and go for a walk but keep away from others, believe it or not hospitals spread the bug much more than you may think, which is I suppose better to stay off roads and not have a accident and end up in an emergency ward, its a hard choice, exercise or hide under the sofa.



Trev, unless you never leave your van which would be pointless you run the risk of catching or spreading Covid. Most would head out for a walk where there are gates to open, fences or stiles to clamber over, each one with the chance of Covid being spread. Then there’s shopping, and other places you may visit, and yes you may say you wouldn’t but many would. Bottom line there are many ways to spread Covid even in rural locations.
Also it simply looks bad driving about in a Motorhome with bikes on the rack in these times.
If we all did what suited us for our own personal (selfish) reasons, were would we be.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes but many have to go out for food and other things, here lies a problem, and how many of you wear cloves when refueling your car, i do.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 8, 2021)

I wonder if those two who thought it was ok to go camping yesterday thought they would be safe from catching or spreading Covid? Well, they were right, instead one the the rescue team who volunteered to assist them is now in a critical condition in hospital. 
If they had stayed at home, other people wouldn’t now be suffering.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes but many have to go out for food and other things, here lies a problem, and how many of you wear cloves when refueling your car, i do.



Trev, theres a massive difference between that and heading out miles from your home to another town city or village just because you reckon it’s ok. We have to eat and survive. Some ESSENTIAL travel for supplies or to supply is unavoidable, but deciding to take a jaunt out somewhere for pleasure is and should be avoided.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 8, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Are campsites still open and accepting bookings? If so, you can’t blame people for taking advantage. But, the message from the government is “stay at home” which to me, means stop travelling around, whatever means of transport you chose.
> I know some people full time in their vans, but doesn’t that mean they should stop travelling around too? The virus only spreads by contact between people and even if you think you are isolating in your motorhome, you could still be spreading the virus, even though you have no symptoms.
> Of course, essential travel, if really essential, should be allowed, but everybody seems to think they are abiding by the rules, but as the virus spreads, some of them obviously aren’t.


Doesnt necessarily follow that its spreading because some people are not abiding by the rules. The rules in general are contradictory, & still allow for transmission of virus. If every single person followed official "orders" the virus would still spread.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I wonder if those two who thought it was ok to go camping yesterday thought they would be safe from catching or spreading Covid? Well, they were right, instead one the the rescue team who volunteered to assist them is now in a critical condition in hospital.
> If they had stayed at home, other people wouldn’t now be suffering.



I never knew this where was this.
And it serves to underline what we are trying to say.
How sad, and my mates a member of the Loch Lomond team.
They had to get three idiots of Ben Lomond last week.
No crampons, or proper gear
All three fined For breeching the rules.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Doesnt necessarily follow that its spreading because some people are not abiding by the rules. The rules in general are contradictory, & still allow for transmission of virus. If every single person followed official "orders" the virus would still spread.



The rules are indeed contradictory, not helped by the fact that they vary around the United Kingdom, and do still mean the virus will be transmitted. However if people follow them, the rate of transmission is greatly reduced.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> *I never knew this where was this.*
> And it serves to underline what we are trying to say.
> How sad, and my mates a member of the Loch Lomond team.
> They had to get three idiots of Ben Lomond last week.
> ...



Link


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I never knew this where was this.
> And it serves to underline what we are trying to say.
> How sad, and my mates a member of the Loch Lomond team.
> They had to get three idiots of Ben Lomond last week.
> ...



I have just sent this to my mate Bill, I don’t know if he knows, he probably will.
But these two should be dealt with properly. A £200 fine is nowhere sufficient.
But I just wonder how they feel now, knowing what they have created due to their totally  selfish behaviour, which some seem to think is acceptable.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 8, 2021)

Well, as I said when the first lockdown came in, people just need to have and use common sense. You can have Covid and not know about it, don’t forget that, not all cases have serious or even any effect on you.
To be registered as a Covid death you only need to have shown a positive test within 28 days, you do not even need to have any symptoms. If reporting was a bit more relevant it would mean more to me but telling the truth is too hard it seems.
Before anyone says anything, I am not one of these conspiracy theorists, I do believe Covid is real. I also remember as a kid being scared to death of smallpox after lots of deaths (was it Birmingham) and terrified of nuclear war long before becoming a teenager., my dad was in the Civil Defence.
When your time is up that’s it, fate will win out in the end.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2021)

Most of us are being sensible and trying to follow the rules to the best of our abilities and individual personal circumstances.

I'm keeping everything crossed that the various vaccines busily being churned out worldwide will eventually help gain some control over a nasty disease.
Science is having to take part in an Olympic sprint, or is it now a worldwide marathon?

There is one guy from history who might have been able to stop the spread of the virus.
Think he was called Canute, or something?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Trev, theres a massive difference between that and heading out miles from your home to another town city or village just because you reckon it’s ok. We have to eat and survive. Some ESSENTIAL travel for supplies or to supply is unavoidable, but deciding to take a jaunt out somewhere for pleasure is and should be avoided.


Yes true, but you are allowed to go out for exercise, apart from our local playing fields which is humming like a wasps nest i travel to just outside Larne where there is a large park and many walks, i may only see 5/6 people on the walks, this takes a round trip of around 25 miles all in, i do get your point on some folks going way out of there way for many miles with no good reason.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Most of us are being sensible and trying to follow the rules to the best of our abilities and individual personal circumstances.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed that the various vaccines busily being churned out worldwide will eventually help gain some control over a nasty disease.
> Science is having to take part in an Olympic sprint, or is it now a worldwide marathon?
> ...


Canute, look SEA here you are creating big WAVES which are unstoppable.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes true, but you are allowed to go out for exercise, apart from our local playing fields which is humming like a wasps nest i travel to just outside Larne where there is a large park and many walks, i may only see 5/6 people on the walks, this takes a round trip of around 25 miles all in, i do get your point on some folks going way out of there way for many miles with no good reason.



Trev, it’s a case of what’s achievable and what is practicable. If the government told us all to stay in and only go out once a week for shopping, then that would do more harm than good, and who would abide by that. And then most would simply do their own thing. I reckon we can and should all have our opinions, but I try to do as I am told. I have lost a good friend to Covid, and a good neighbour. The light is clearly showing at the end of the tunnel, let’s try and limit the horrible damage already done.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 8, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Years ago before vaccines were even thought about, diseases and plagues were rampant and they ran their course and society recovered.
> So, how did society recover and these plagues die out? Because people eventually realised that the disease spread from one to another and they understood that some form of quarantine worked to reduce the spread. Eventually good old fashioned social responsibility won the day, and nowhere was more socially responsible than a little village up North called Eyam in 1665
> The quickly realised how the disease spread and the whole village quarantined itself till the plaque had died out.
> They lost half the population but it didn’t spread.
> It’s a shame now that some people have forgotten that it’s not just about them and still think they should be allowed to do as they like just because they are bored by staying home.


I think you'll find the plague is still around in the world, they just keep a very close check on it.  Smallpox on the other hand has died out, mainly due to vaccination.


----------



## chyperie (Feb 8, 2021)

Used our camper last week when we went for our vaccinations. Nearest centre was 20 mile away our appointments were 3 hours apart. We took the camper sat in it between appointments, had a cup of coffee and used the loo! Seemed a sensible thing to do!


----------



## maingate (Feb 8, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Years ago before vaccines were even thought about, diseases and plagues were rampant and they ran their course and society recovered.
> So, how did society recover and these plagues die out? Because people eventually realised that the disease spread from one to another and they understood that some form of quarantine worked to reduce the spread. Eventually good old fashioned social responsibility won the day, and nowhere was more socially responsible than a little village up North called Eyam in 1665
> The quickly realised how the disease spread and the whole village quarantined itself till the plaque had died out.
> They lost half the population but it didn’t spread.
> It’s a shame now that some people have forgotten that it’s not just about them and still think they should be allowed to do as they like just because they are bored by staying home.



The word quarantine comes from Spanish. Sailing ships from Spain were made to sit offshore for 40 days before being allowed into Port. So quarantine means to isolate for 40 days. This was a measure used against the Plague.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Just talked to my mate about the mountain rescuer injured.
He should  survive, but his injuries are life changing.
He may not regain the use of some or any of his limbs, due to spinal damage.
Its early days, but here’s hoping it does not come to that.

I asked him what will happen financially for him, and apparently the police cover this.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

ooops, sorry wrong thread


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2021)

I've said it in another thread, worth saying again.

Give the offenders a short, sharp prison sentence as well as a fine.
That might help get the message across.

Or - and this would be my choice, preferably after the prison sentence first - mandatory community service with immediate effect.
Off down the hospital helping on the covid wards. A few weeks of experiencing the front line and portering dead bodies to the mortuaries might get the message through to their singularly selfish and stupid brain cells.

Judgemental? Yes I am, and quite happy to stand accused in this particular instance.

After all, the person who came to their rescue has ended up with life changing injuries, and for what reason?!

Edit: apologies NZ, this has nothing to do with harmless motorhomes out parked up for a cuppa and a change of scenery!
Honest, guv, it were that Fisherman wot started it by going off piste....!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

And BREATH,,,,Just Breath WOOOOOSSAAAAA


----------



## maingate (Feb 8, 2021)

Blimey, talk about 12 angry men?

It may happen that these two are working and could lose their jobs over this affair. That will cost them a lot more than £200. They will probably lose a lot of friends (the decent ones), I certainly hope there is some kind of backlash to their stupidity.

The problem is that there are plenty more like them.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

Correct, lads out on mountain bikes on the rocky hills, exercise means a walk or lite duties, not trying to conquer the Himalayas.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 8, 2021)

maingate said:


> Blimey, talk about 12 angry men?
> 
> It may happen that these two are working and could lose their jobs over this affair. That will cost them a lot more than £200. They will probably lose a lot of friends (the decent ones), I certainly hope there is some kind of backlash to their stupidity.
> 
> The problem is that there are plenty more like them.



We may be being a tad harsh Jim, but when you consider that you can be jailed for offending somebody these days, £200 does seem  very lenient in the circumstances.

String 'em up I say!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> *I have lost a good friend to Covid, and a good neighbour. *The light is clearly showing at the end of the tunnel, let’s try and limit the horrible damage already done.



A lot of us are in exactly the same boat, Bill, and yes it is horrible.

An educated guess tells me that 99% of people posting in here are trying their very best to bide by the rules and "limit the damage".
Folk in here already understand what we need to be doing, so in reality you are preaching to the converted.

Non-converts won't be wasting their time reading these threads, and they certainly won't be converted by anything you or I might try to say by way of persuasion.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

It’s simply a case of -
Look after You & Yours, if circumstance & safe opportunity arrises then do what might be considered a ‘Social Responsibility’ & offer guidance to others that are obviously flouting the Law Or Common Sense behaviour. But then Stop, Walk away & get on with ‘YOUR’ life & Affairs.
As Arguing, Quoting Figures & Playing Ping Ping with Reasoning for others actions will often just wind ‘You’ up.
Let the powers that be take action on who they consider requires it, & let the accused argue the point if they feel their actions are defendable in court.

OH look it’s Tea & Donut time , in my Motorhome


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 8, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> It’s simply a case of -
> Look after You & Yours, if circumstance & safe opportunity arrises then do what might be considered a ‘Social Responsibility’ & offer guidance to others that are obviously flouting the Law Or Common Sense behaviour. But then Stop, Walk away & get on with ‘YOUR’ life & Affairs.
> As Arguing, Quoting Figures & Playing Ping Ping with Reasoning for others actions will often just wind ‘You’ up.
> Let the powers that be take action on who they consider requires it, & let the accused argue the point if they feel their actions are defendable in court.
> ...


No donuts, will a blueberry muffin do?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> No donuts, will a blueberry muffin do?


Yeah yeah yeah GIMMI GIMMI GIMMI


----------



## Snapster (Feb 8, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> I think you'll find the plague is still around in the world, they just keep a very close check on it.  Smallpox on the other hand has died out, mainly due to vaccination.


True, but it is very rare and thankfully is effectively treated with antibiotics


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

Isn’t it actually amazing JUST how many different types of Nasties ARE out there that at one time or another had devastating effects on us as a race. It’s like living in a Toxic Soup every day !.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Isn’t it actually amazing JUST how many different types of Nasties ARE out there that at one time or another had devastating effects on us as a race. It’s like living in a Toxic Soup every day !.


Talking of soap, does anyone remember the big green bars from the fifties and sixties, never seemed to wear out, sorry back to corry now.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Talking of soap, does anyone remember the big green bars from the fifties and sixties, never seemed to wear out, sorry back to corry now.



Fairy 

(no offence intended, Trev)


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Fairy
> 
> (no offence intended, Trev)


Just because he mentioned soap! That's not very nice.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

I like a bit of seasoning on my food!


----------



## maingate (Feb 8, 2021)

Carbolic Trev.

No offence intended.


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2021)

only male cars have bolics , female ones have vulvos


----------



## Tinapow (Feb 10, 2021)

I run mine about once a week just to move it from a stationary position. I go for half an hour,don't stop, don't see or talk to anyone else. Good for tyres, air circulation, brakes etc


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2021)

removed


----------



## Mudster (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't have a motorhome,  but a campervan.  And I try use it for shopping at least once a fortnight.  Need to keep everything ticking over, engine and running gear wise.  Plus I don't want it standing on the same spot on the tires for months on end..  
Motorhomes are like any other vehicle. If you don't keep them moving you're gonna end up spending more money and time on them after not moving for months on end.. 
Plus I live driving my campervan and nothing to say what vehicle you have to go shopping in..


----------



## AvalonAdventurers (Feb 13, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Are campsites still open and accepting bookings? If so, you can’t blame people for taking advantage. But, the message from the government is “stay at home” which to me, means stop travelling around, whatever means of transport you chose.
> I know some people full time in their vans, but doesn’t that mean they should stop travelling around too? The virus only spreads by contact between people and even if you think you are isolating in your motorhome, you could still be spreading the virus, even though you have no symptoms.
> Of course, essential travel, if really essential, should be allowed, but everybody seems to think they are abiding by the rules, but as the virus spreads, some of them obviously aren’t.


We live full time in our motorhome an currently in Cornwall. . Campsites are taking bookings for summer but are not open to tourists. We got onto our site just before the last lockdown and haven't moved since. Gas is delivered to site, we have great WiFi, water, waste and ehu and even have Morrison's home delivery to the pitch. We could drive into Penzance for shopping or to the local beach car park for exercise, however we don't need to. However, there are some who do and if they are full timing and not lucky to be on a site, what choice do they have.


----------



## bigbarry (Feb 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think the nation is getting obsessed with this essential/non essential nonsense.
> 
> The obsessing - correct me if I'm wrong - seems to come from the percentage of the nation that is stuck at home and not having to be out and about working.
> 
> ...


A quote comes to mind when I see post that someone else thinks who should or shouldn't be on the road it is "If you do not have responsibility for something then you should not have an opinion on it"


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2021)

I have seen motorhomes with bikes on the back going to places where a cycle can be ridden without getting milled by a 40 tonner, and rightly so.


----------



## peterFuller (Feb 14, 2021)

My mother lives alone aged 94, 200 miles from me, and was managing OK until she had a fall.  Then I took my motorhome down and camped on her drive for two weeks while she got back on her feet.  Many people have lots of good reasons to use a motorhome, as mentioned by others above, and many are using their MH so as to ensure that they can really do social distancing, not to flaunt the rules.  Then there are probably others...


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 14, 2021)

I know of three motorhomes that have come back on the shuttle today.  They now are driving up country to get to a safe place to isolate.  They had all been in Portugal.


----------



## zen (Feb 15, 2021)

We have been discussing how we can get van moving a bit to test it out. It's just been standing for months.
So I will be driven to my hospital appointment in it next week and we will probably use it for the next big grocery shop in two weeks time.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 15, 2021)

zen said:


> We have been discussing how we can get van moving a bit to test it out. It's just been standing for months.
> So I will be driven to my hospital appointment in it next week and we will probably use it for the next big grocery shop in two weeks time.


Nothing wrong with that,,,Completely Normal


----------

